# want to hear about your PMQ marchout horror stories



## honestyrules (23 Apr 2005)

hey everybody,

Let's talk about marchout horror stories ,like having to do this and that to be able to leave the place!


----------



## elscotto937 (23 Apr 2005)

3 PMQs and no problems... I think they are much easier since the are done by CFHA and not CE, but that's just a guess


----------



## bossi (24 Apr 2005)

I was helping a friend of mine (who had to be in two places at once) by doing his march-out with the Housing person ...

And so, things got off to a rough start (i.e. "What do you mean he's not here?"  huffed the Housing Thing indignantly ...)

We start doing the usual chicken poop type of inspection, but my friend was a very experienced old-timer and knew many of the tricks(i.e. hire one of the cleaners recommended by Housing, since they're all buddy-buddy with each other ...) - as a result, things weren't going too badly ... but then ...

The Housing Creature looks at one of the windows, and crows in delight: "These haven't been cleaned properly - they'll have to be done again!"

Fortunately, I'd had a quick look around beforehand, and I can tell the difference between dirt and ... rotted wood ... so I just played dumb, and said "What dirt?" in order to get the Housing Ogre to bend over closer to the offending window frame ... at which point I poked a finger right through the rotted wood all the way through to the outdoors, and innocently observed "I'll scrub it again, if you like, but I'll probably need some gun tape to keep the window from falling out ...".

And so, the marching out inspection was completed, and new windows were ordered for the next inhabitant (since my friend had repeatedly reported these windows as needing replacement ... but they'd ignored him).


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 Apr 2005)

Its funny how the housing inspectors are the same no matter who's military you are talking about. Try to save a buck and clean yourself and somehow its not clean enough. But hire one of the approved cleaners and presto you get cleared. I wonder what the inspector's cut is ?


----------



## Armymedic (24 Apr 2005)

I have to agree they have been easier since CFHA has taken over. Possibly because CFHA isn't a stickler on cleanliness due to the reconstruction and painting work that needs to be done between tenants.


----------



## thehammer2001 (8 May 2005)

I have agreeI am not sure how our our current PMQ passed when the last tennents left but it was dirty and greesy in teh kitchen thae walls were smoked stained and the nails were still in the walls from teh last tenants. Well poor CFHA had to deal with the lady of the house on this one and someone was here that day to clean around the movers,


----------



## SprCForr (9 May 2005)

Marched out of our MQ in Chilliwack and had the inspector actually comment on the fact that CE did not do a single upgrade to the place in 13 years. She was astonished by that fact. She then made a remark about "So that was how they looked 13 years ago. I'd heard about it but never saw one before" She promptly passed us without a further look.

On to Edmonton to a PMQ sided with old CF-104 fueslage skin. ! ;D


----------



## PuckChaser (11 May 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> I have to agree they have been easier since CFHA has taken over. Possibly because CFHA isn't a stickler on cleanliness due to the reconstruction and painting work that needs to be done between tenants.



Don't I know about painting....

I worked for SelfHelp Ottawa for a summer. My supervisor got a call around lunch time, that we had to go paint a house (Snafu with the contractor, he didn't get the memo. Fair enough. Catch was, the people were moving in around 3 pm. Painted that entire townhouse in 2 hours, including the basement floor. The front room was still very wet (fast dry paint, so the rest of the house was kind of OK) when the people came in. "Might not want to put anything up against the walls for a few hours, guys."


----------



## jewel80002000 (26 May 2005)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Marched out of our MQ in Chilliwack and had the inspector actually comment on the fact that CE did not do a single upgrade to the place in 13 years. She was astonished by that fact. She then made a remark about "So that was how they looked 13 years ago. I'd heard about it but never saw one before" She promptly passed us without a further look.
> 
> On to Edmonton to a PMQ sided with old CF-104 fueslage skin. ! ;D



How long ago did you live in PMQ's in Edmonton and were they in good shape.


----------



## mover1 (26 May 2005)

My wife at the time was a cleaner and on the list so I hired her to clean the MQ in germany, We went in  and the CE lady was commenting on how clean it was. (we thought the porcelain was white till we got the heavy duty cleaner out and then it really turned white) 
Well the little fruit from housing comes over and after the CE lady turns on the tap to see if they are working tells me the sinks have water stains in them ,   FAIL
The next day we clean some more the same CE lady and housing fruit come over. She opens the cupboards and some paint chips fall in the cracks. Housing guy points this out, FAIL.
The next day and I am hours away from repatting to Canada at this time. Its ten in the morning and my flight is at two. CE and the housing freak show up. I have my boss with me, the entire cleaning staff from the base and myself are there to meet him. This time its something to do with the fridge. I freak and I am about to go at blows with this guy. The cleaners ( the wife's friends) want a piece of him too. The CE lady is embarrassed and the little housing guy gets a one on one with my boss and you can hear the discussion three floors down.

Ahhh those were the days.

Now its just a sweep and a spot wash and you are done.


----------



## Fusilier (26 May 2005)

Just finished cleaning my boyfriend's PMQ in Griesbach, Edmonton.  Yup these are the ones that Westcorp took over so it's owned by civies but there are still a few military living there.  Anyway, he booked the outclearance and received a list (10 pages) of what they expected to be cleaned, it was worse than what CFHA ever expected or even under the old military rules.  There was no way we were going to be able to do this   :'(

Well what to do but get to work and do the best we could...scrubbed, swore, scrubbed some more! Two days of cleaning walls, windows (not just the windows but lifting them out and scrubbing the tracks), light fixtures......if it stood still long enough it was scrubbed raw

The day arrived, I had just finished scrubbing the kitchen floor with a tooth brush for the second time and the lady shows up with clipboard in hand.  She walks in the door, looks at my other half and says "oh, you didn't really have to do all that.  When Westcorp took over from CFHA all the military march in records were lost so we can't hold you accountable for anything...you're clear"

We went to the pub and got drunk.


----------



## SprCForr (19 Jun 2005)

jewel80002000 said:
			
		

> How long ago did you live in PMQ's in Edmonton and were they in good shape.



For 11 months in '96--97 after CFB Chilliwack closed. The 104 style siding was changed in Jan. No siding on the house for 2 weeks. Brrrrr! The chimney disintigrated and was dropping chunks of cinder block onto the sidewalk at un-opportune times. CFHA couldn't see why I wanted it fixed. I almost forgot about the full window in the shower being replaced then removed (when they did the siding). That was one cold bathroom. The rest of the MQ was in real good shape. The hardwood was beautiful. It was a 4 bdrm duplex in LP.


----------

